# European Union Bikes and Parts by Mail



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Let's start a database with people's favorite mail-order or direct marketing of bikes and parts in the EU. Ordering across the borders may save on taxes, and promote arbitrage and opportunities for deals through market inefficiencies. The sites don't have to be in English, but please keep them close to the EU.

This is helpful to me because I have difficulty finding the best places to look because my language skills are not very European...

I'm in Germany and use these sources for parts mainly, but they have everything:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/?language=en&osCsid=0a86ccf7d7c0bb672eba45e3c42eed4c
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/index.php
http://www.bike-discount.de/?lg=en
http://www.fahrrad.de/
http://www.bikebag.de/produkte/sky.html great travel bag, expensive
http://www.bike24.com/ good shimano deals
http://www.likeabike.de/Seiten/KOKUA.html THE ORIGINAL!

I'm also a fan of bikes from Canyon.de. I find them cheaper than name brands while still having quality frames. 
And the there's Radlbauer/Lucky Bike, the superstore. Beware that they have some companies spec. lower components on familiar models to lower prices: http://www.radlbauer.de/ but they do offer loss leaders at incredible deals.

G.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I shop mostly from www.bike-components.de and www.chainreactioncycles.com

but I also occasionally get stuff from

www.egleparts.de
www.actionsports.de
www.go1.fr


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Sounds like Chainreactioncycles has become so popular that they sometimes have problems keeping up.

I've heard that Wiggle in UK has done quite well recently, but they have had some limits for what they will ship to which countries.

I've ordered some singlespeed parts from singlespeedshop.de and it worked OK (no credit cards, at least at that time: bank transfer)


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

www.bike-components.de ist best for smaller parts, they virtually have everything.
www.bike-mailorder.de is good for clothing and DDD stuff, but sometimes are a bit lame.
www.hibike.de has the best deals on clothing (Fox, Sombrio) , but are a bit pricey on parts.
Other shops I tried, and I can recommend:

www.chainreactioncycles.com
www.wiggle.co.uk
www.bikestore.cc
www.tnc-hamburg.com (Marzocchi, RaceFace)
www.velo-discount.de (*bay powerseller for small parts)
www.bikenology.de (bought some Sombrio and Sunline stuff there, small shop)
www.bike-discount.de (they have their own RADON bike brand)


----------



## kix12 (Jul 29, 2006)

*credit card or money transfer?*

Hi guys. I'm from the UK and i dont speak german. If i order an item from 
www.bike-components.de Do you pay them by credit card or money transfer? Whats your experience with them? thanks.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I see mainly positive comments on www.bike-components.de , at a local forum. It is by bank transfer and they send their bank details by email.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

kix12 said:


> Hi guys. I'm from the UK and i dont speak german. If i order an item from
> www.bike-components.de Do you pay them by credit card or money transfer? Whats your experience with them? thanks.


as perttime said, you have to pay by money transfer.

they are my favorite german shop...they also provide great service by email and phone.


----------



## kix12 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think you have to pay at least £20 service fee to your bank for money transfer and you have to wait for a least 4 days before it clears. Is it worth the hassle and the extra bank charge. Please correct me if i am wrong about this money transfer business. Im planning to get those Shimano SLX cranks from bike-components.de . is it worth it?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

auch...that sucks,,,,


here in Germany national bank transfers are free, and it is common that transfers within the EU are also free when you do them through online banking (of course the exact terms can vary)


I know BC is looking at paypal and CC payments, because I recently answered a customer survey from them, and some of the questions were related to payment forms...so they might take those in the future...


BTW..I have the 2-ring SLX cranks and they are great


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

alternatively you could look at http://www.bike-discount.de/ for the SLX cranks...they have them for a bit more than BC, but they take CC payments, although their shipping costs may be different.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

kix12 said:


> I think you have to pay at least £20 service fee to your bank for money transfer and you have to wait for a least 4 days before it clears.


British banks. Do they still go and check your cardboard box to see if you have any money on your account?

Seriously, your bank can do that. Better find out before you commit. No such charges or delays from Finland.

I think bike-components say they have bank accounts in some countries but I did not notice them mentioning UK.


----------



## kix12 (Jul 29, 2006)

I will go to the bank tomorrow and clarify it.

Crisillo- those cranks of yours are WICKED! Thats why i am getting one. Im planning to run it on single speed. Do you know the weight difference between the new XT cranks w/o the rings and the SLX? Thanks.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I can do my transfers online from my home computer, just like paying the bills. That avoids some costs where I live. Just needed to read all the istructions on my banks system to make sure I selected all the right options for the international (or EU) transfer.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

kix12 said:


> I will go to the bank tomorrow and clarify it.
> 
> Crisillo- those cranks of yours are WICKED! Thats why i am getting one. Im planning to run it on single speed. Do you know the weight difference between the new XT cranks w/o the rings and the SLX? Thanks.


Hey kix!

I haven't weighed the cranks without rings...but I guess the difference (in cranksarm weight) should be less than 100g


----------



## DGB (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm in Ireland and I use ChainReactionCycles as they're local, Starbike and Bike-components.
Both Starbike and Bike-components now take CC but charge a small fee for it (over Bank transfer).


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

I already ordered from: 

actionsports.de
mtbikers.be
chainreactioncycles.com
probikeshop.fr
kompressorbike.com
partycycle.com
cybervelo.com
bike-mailorder.com

I never had any problem with those ones excepted with cybervelo.com. I ordered a rigid fork that took 2 month to arrive... and I live only a few kilometers away from the shop...


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

I will recommend my favorites: www.bike-x-perts.com


----------

